# Optimal OLL 20 tricked out



## teller (Jun 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBEHD]iHUc_-b7fQs[/YOUTUBEHD]

*R2 S' R2' U' S2' U' R2 S' R2'*

This is a fun one! An S2 move that actually works. Enjoy! 

Special thanks to Wong Chong Wen for the alg.

Cube: Shengshou Aurora

--------------------------------------

Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Casualties of Cool (2014)
Track: Daddy
http://devintownsend.com/

--------------------------------------

Support this channel with Bitcoin:

1KkTMHHLkEAf3vW4J5Zrv5hvstxjKmGxjQ


----------



## Renslay (Jun 22, 2014)

How do you do that during S' it not becomes an Fw'? My front side want to turns all the time. :/


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 22, 2014)

Very cool, I'll have to give this a shot.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> How do you do that during S' it not becomes an Fw'? My front side want to turns all the time. :/



When doing the R2, use your right thumb to block the F face from rotating. Or, instead of applying the pressure of your left hand to the center piece, try to apply more pressure toward the LF edge.






I have to say I never thought of doing the S2 like that. I originally tried the S2 as a doubleflick like F2.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2014)

Fingertricks like this seem like they have a higher chance of being messed up.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 22, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> Fingertricks like this seem like they have a higher chance of being messed up.


Yeah agreed, in general. This one's pretty nice though. It's always interesting to give them a go and explore new ideas.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 22, 2014)

some of your fingertricks are cool but this one is pointless because i can already sub 1 this oll easily without a silly fingertrick


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> some of your fingertricks are cool but this one is pointless because i can already sub 1 this oll easily without a silly fingertrick



I can sub 1 this alg with this fingertrick but not the standard alg...


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 22, 2014)

Ahhh more Teller West footage. Yessss.



10461394944000 said:


> some of your fingertricks are cool but this one is pointless because i can already sub 1 this oll easily without a silly fingertrick



Which alg? Either of these? 
M U R U R' U' M2 U R U' r'
r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M'



Renslay said:


> How do you do that during S' it not becomes an Fw'? My front side want to turns all the time. :/



Yeah, same here with the S2. When I try these alg really fast my S2 wants to Fw2 some of the times. I guess practice with S, S', S2 is the only way to get over that.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> r U R' U' M2 U R U' R' U' M'



yes that one


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 22, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> some of your fingertricks are cool but this one is pointless because i can already sub 1 this oll easily without a silly fingertrick



Agreed, but perhaps it's good for ELL?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2014)

Just saw the video title, should call this the Quincunx OLL.


----------



## teller (Jun 22, 2014)

My thoughts on viability:

R2 S' is extremely dangerous with corner cutting as you can see from the blooper reel. Pulling on that edge anywhere near 45 degrees is not a good idea; it has to be square. I popped that edge a lot in the beginning, but now muscle memory knows not to corner cut there. And I never got that pop with a Weilong, for what it's worth.

The F face shouldn't slip away if your left thumb is preventing it from moving. After R2, my right ring finger is also stabilizing F. Right before S2, my right thumb is also holding F. So the outer layers get support from both hands. Don't squeeze too tight, just prevent them from moving.

Although S moves are problematic for some and the S2 move is new, if you can do them there's really nothing fancy going on here. No double black-flips off a bridge. It's just a really short alg.

It's awful for OH.

It's also a Z-perm. The standard alg is an H-Perm.


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2014)

teller said:


> My thoughts on viability:
> 
> R2 S' is extremely dangerous with corner cutting as you can see from the blooper reel. Pulling on that edge anywhere near 45 degrees is not a good idea; it has to be square. I popped that edge a lot in the beginning, but now muscle memory knows not to corner cut there. And I never got that pop with a Weilong, for what it's worth.
> 
> ...



I started using this for ELL, simply because of this reason. I'm pretty bad at z perms.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 22, 2014)

I prefer to execute it like this:


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I started using this for ELL, simply because of this reason. I'm pretty bad at z perms.



[[l' U:M2]:U2]


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Jun 22, 2014)

why not the pure four flip? (M'U2MU2)(M'UM)(U2M'U2M)


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 22, 2014)

TheLizardWizard said:


> why not the pure four flip? (M'U2MU2)(M'UM)(U2M'U2M)



I can do M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U M' U' M' U' M' U' M' faster than I can do that.


----------



## teller (Jun 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I prefer to execute it like this:



Wow, Antoine! That's really effective...I didn't think there was any hope for an S2 double-flick!


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 1, 2014)

This alg is great, thanks! Here's my alternate execution:

(R2′ S’ R2 U’) S2′ (U’ R2′ S’ R2)







I find it easier to start with R2′, as it sets up your right index and middle fingers in a stronger position to do the S2′ double-flick. Note that at that point, your right thumb should only be on the upper front right piece, not blocking the S’ move.

It's nice also for when you need to rotate two opposite centres 180 degrees on a supercube (one where centre piece orientation matters). Put the opposite centres on the left and right, and do the algorithm twice. I used to do two T PLLs on each of those sides, so this reduces my move count for that stage from 14*2*2 (=56) to 18 moves. Much easier!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 2, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> rotate two opposite centres 180 degrees on a supercube



Off topic I know, but [[M':U2],E2] = M' U2 M E2 M' U2 M E2, wrong centres on F/B.

On topic, interesting alg + fingertricks, but I can't do any of the tricks consistently so I won't be switching.


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 2, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Off topic I know, but [[M':U2],E2] = M' U2 M E2 M' U2 M E2, wrong centres on F/B.



Even better - thanks!


----------

